# Craigslist.org ??



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

How safe is Craigslist?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Safe as in? I've found some good deals there.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

I think its pretty safe. I would stay away from the personal ad lol, but if your afraid of going to pick things up from strangers houses, then go with a guy friend or a reall buff girlfriend loll.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

I mean, if I pay for something am I likely to receive it?


----------



## MiSo (May 3, 2005)

usually with craigslist, you pick it up in person.
thats why is seperated off into different region/areas.
and you choose how far you want to drive to get it.

i've bought and sold things off craigslist before. 
it works out pretty well.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Yup, I never pay in advance. I go and look at whatever it is and if I like it and it is how they advertised it, I fork over the money and take it home.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

If it happens to be that you end up paying paypal for some reason (which usually doesnt happen) then you could always dispute the charge if its within 60 days of the transaction.


----------

